# Negative - need advice please



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi 

I have just tested negative this morning after a frozen cycle - I am day 14 after embryo transfer today.

My period is not here though and (I know I am clutching at straws) but I wondered if I should just stop taking the cyclogest even though my period hasn't shown?  I don't really want to ring my clinic as I don't want to talk to anyone (as upset) so wondered what you girls/nurse think?  What did your clinic's advise you to do?

Thanks in advance for your replies.
Pipkin x


----------



## LUCYLU (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pipkin

I'm sorry to hear you have a BFN , the same thing happened to me in May, i rang my clinic and they said it was the cyclogest preventing AF from coming, i stopped them that day and Af started within about 3 hours and full blown next morning.

I know how you feel, i'm currently on day 6 of 2ww, my last two were transferred this time and already feeling it hasn't worked.

Sorry again, hope this has helped.

Lucylu xxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Pipkin, so sorry hun.  
My clinic also told me to stop cyclogest after a BFN but I wouldn't stop until yours tell you to.  It won't do you any harm except to delay your period.  And perhaps you could do without that right now anyway. 
So either keep taking it for a day or two till you can bring yourself to call, or can you get DP/DH to call the clinic for you and ask them?  

Take care, 
Claire x


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Claire and Lucylu

Thank you so much for replying.

I was brave (well sort of) and rang my clinic and they advised to stop the cyclogest as we all suspected!  They advised me that my period should arrive in the next few days but if it doesn't then I am to call them back..... I am sure it will arrive though.

I am just running a bath ....... just been having showers in 2ww so it will be nice to get in the bath    
Pipkin x


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry Lucylu

Meant to say good luck to you in your 2ww - it is a horrible time isn't it, I hope it works for you  
Pipkin


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Aww honey, don't worry I cried my eyes out down the phone to my clinic every time.  They are well used to it.  
Take care now.

Claire x


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry you have had such bitter disappointment.

...........


----------

